

Jx9: An Embeddable Scripting Language based on JSON with an API similar to LUA - symisc_devel
http://jx9.symisc.net/

======
xtremejames183
Cool stuff, I' think we need more direct concurrent to LUA in the field of
embedded scripting languages.

